

Why All the Snowden Docs Should Be Public: An Interview with Cryptome - lucastx
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/cryptome-is-pushing-for-all-of-the-snowden-docs-to-be-made-ublic

======
sp332
You should delete this and re-submit with the correct URL.
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/cryptome-is-pushing-for-
all...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/cryptome-is-pushing-for-all-of-the-
snowden-docs-to-be-made-public)

